# A new line of Smith & Wesson 1911's; The Enhanced Series



## SHAMUSPI (Jan 6, 2011)

Smith and Wesson will be introducing a new line of their 1911's at the up coming SHOT Show. By phone with Jeff at their customer service today, they will include:

1) ambi-thumb safety
2) the larger pro center extractor
3) precision fit trigger
4) checkered front grip strap and slide rear
5) recessed and chamferred barrel
6) night sights (some models)
7) upgraded grips
8) fish scale slide serrations

Because S&W has not yet up dated their web site, the only place I have found pictures are at Bud's Gun Shop's site, with prices. Smith does have their new 2011 PRINTED catalog available to order with the Enhanced Series included. Update of their web site is coming.

No, by the way, I do not work for either S&W or Bud's - I just love anything 1911!


----------



## SHAMUSPI (Jan 6, 2011)

To the above list, you can add titanium firing pins in all E Series 1911's, with the Swartz safety stuff gone.:smt1099


----------

